
OpenBSD 6.0, to be released September 1 - zdw
https://www.openbsd.org/60.html
======
dimitar
Among the "security improvements" that they have listed we have:

\- Remove systrace. \- Remove Linux emulation support. \- Remove support for
the usermount option.

~~~
unethical_ban
As a non-"OS geek", I only have a cursory understanding of the implications of
the changelog.

What impact will this have on OpenBSD users?

~~~
ax0n
As someone who's used OpenBSD daily as a primary desktop OS, usermount will
force me to use doas(1) (the replacement for sudo) to mount external media on
my desktops/laptops. No big deal. Honestly, I usually do that anyway, just
force of habit. Checking my systems, I only set kern.usermount on my daily-
driver laptop, and none of my other OpenBSD boxes.

None of the other changes impact anything I do on a daily basis. I haven't
used Linux emulation since 2006 or so, and even then, it was a gigantic pain
in the ass. The devs have a native virtual machine hypervisor in the works
that I was hoping would be ready for prime-time in OpenBSD 6.0. I doubt it'll
be ready that soon. This will provide a better option than the old Linux
emulation layer.

~~~
keithpeter
Would toad be of any use?

[http://ports.su/sysutils/toad](http://ports.su/sysutils/toad)

~~~
ax0n
Hotplugd is crazysauce. So much you can do with it. Toad claims to need
kern.usermount so it won't work with a default install, and will be toadally
broken once this option is removed in OpenBSD 6.0. I can't speak for all
OpenBSD users, but I just end up putting my sd-card reader (which sees most
FAT formatted cards at sd1i) and the first available USB external drive
(again, usually sd2i for FAT) in my /etc/fstab and call the mount with doas.

doas mount /sdcard

Not that big of a deal.

~~~
keithpeter
Thanks for reply.

'toadally broken' indeed, I'm hoping that Antoine Jacoutot will come up with a
clever work around. That or xfce4-mount-plugin I suppose with doas and a
limited permission to run mount without a password.

------
lmedinas
Just curious if OpenBSD plans to continue to use the old gcc 4.2.1 or migrate
to LLVM or even GCC 5.1. I can imagine the later is not compatible due to the
license.

~~~
microcolonel
It's difficult because GCC is pretty buggy, which makes it hard to follow
recent stable releases. In addition, OpenBSD has a lot of exploit mitigations
in their branch of the compiler which will take considerable effort to port to
LLVM.

~~~
lmedinas
Still i can imagine they require recent compilers (w/ support for C++11) to
build for example some ports like Chromium.

This means they rely on "old" compilers to compile "old" C code from the base.

~~~
ben_bai
The "old" compiler is for compiling the base system and xenocara. There are
gcc4 and clang packages available. Some packages are build using those more
modern compilers.

I.e. Chromium is build with clang (3.8) if I'm not mistaken.

------
janvdberg
Curious to see what the release song(s)/theme will be!

------
lugus35
The end of the vax platform !

------
iammeow
anybody knows why so earlier?

~~~
gnuvince
Also, is the next release going to be in March 2017, or still be in May?

------
haldean
gcc 4.9.3 is more than a year old at this point; I would love to use OpenBSD
but it's hard to give up the creature comforts of the 5.x branch. Anyone know
why, even in a release in which gcc gets upgraded, it gets upgraded to an old
version?

~~~
sdkmvx
It's not being updated at all. You are looking at the version in ports. This
can be updated to a GPLv3 version (as 4.9.3 is a GPLv3 version) just fine. I
don't know why it isn't; perhaps there's some porting problem and no or little
demand. The version 4.9.3 is the same version that was present in OpenBSD 5.9
and probably several releases back. The system GCC is 4.2.1 plus OpenBSD
patches. It has been for some time. This will not be updated to a GPLv3
compiler.

~~~
brynet
I believe there are some C++ ABI issues related to GCC 5x that make it
challenging, supposedly other systems stuck with GCC 4.9 for awhile because of
it.

------
lugus35
Why sept 1st ? Why not november ?

